
Sello lets you sell anything to anyone, anywhere – by Shopify - tortilla
https://getsello.com
======
devy
Shopify registration requires you giving them your social security number[1],
DOB besides the regular basic PII for tax purposes. Since Sello is a service
by Shopify, it's very likely Sello would required the same (haven't tried it
yet).

Good luck giving out your most private PII in exchange to sell just a few
things online (it makes much more sense if this is your full time job.) For
others, Craigslist/eBay/Etsy etc. are probably better off.

PS: these 3rd party e-commerce platform are increasingly becoming the main
targets for data breaches from cyber criminals.

[1]: [https://www.shopify.com/legal/terms-payments-
us](https://www.shopify.com/legal/terms-payments-us)

------
webjames
Are products listed for sale only visible through shared links/listings? Or
will this be a Craigslist/gum-tree type affair?

~~~
tr0picana
Currently I think it's just through shared links. They're trying to enforce
the idea of getting customers through social media. I think Reddit is the
perfect platform for this so I've made some subreddits (/r/sello and
/r/sellosale) in the hopes of boosting the community.

------
draugadrotten
Can I set up a "test shop", which will not actually debit cards, but let me
see how my future shop will look like?

------
SlyShy
"Anything".

There are some goods and services that can’t be sold using Sello (“Prohibited
Goods”). By using the Service, you agree not to sell any of the following
Prohibited Goods:

Age restricted products or services

Age verification

Airlines

Alcohol

Any product or service that infringes upon the copyright, trademark, or trade
secrets of any third party

Any product, service or activity that is deceptive, unfair, predatory or
prohibited by one or more Payment Networks (the Payment Networks are Visa
Europe Ltd, Visa U.S.A., Inc., Visa Canada Inc., Visa International,
MasterCard International Incorporated, Discover, American Express and any
other applicable card network)

Bail bonds

Bankruptcy lawyers

Bidding fee auctions

Chain letters

Check cashing, wire transfers or money orders

Collection agencies

Counterfeit goods

Credit card and identity theft protection

Cruise lines

Currency exchanges or dealers

Door-to-door sales

Drug paraphernalia

Embassies, foreign consulates or other foreign governments

Engaging in any form of licensed or unlicensed aggregation or factoring

Engaging in deceptive marketing practices

Essay mills

Evading a Payment Network’s chargeback monitoring programs

Extended warranties

Firms selling business opportunities, investment opportunities, mortgage
consulting, credit repair or protection or real estate purchases with no money
down

Flea markets

Fortune tellers

Gambling

“Get rich quick” schemes

Human hair, fake hair, or hair-extensions

Illegal products or services

Mail-order brides

Marijuana dispensaries and related businesses

Money transmitters or money service businesses

Multi-level marketing or pyramid schemes

Negative response marketing

Offering substantial rebates or special incentives to the Cardholder
subsequent to the original purchase

Personal computer technical support

Pharmacies or pharmacy referral services

Pre-paid phone cards

Pseudo pharmaceuticals

Quasi-cash or stored value

Securities brokers

Sexually-oriented products or services categorized as:

Child pornography

Fetish gear and services including S&M paraphernalia

Hard-core sexually oriented products and services

International match-making services

Pornographic materials displaying sexually explicit pictures, images, and
videos

Sexually explicit telephone or online conversations and chat

Sexually-oriented dating services, including companion/escort services and
prostitution

Sexually-oriented massage parlors, sex shows, sex clubs, topless bars, strip
shows, and other adult entertainment Widgets that allow you to access
pornography or pornographic ads

Selling social media activity, such as Twitter followers, Facebook likes or
Youtube views

Selling video game or virtual world credits (unless you are the operator of
the video game or virtual world)

Sharing Cardholder’s data with another merchant for payment of up-sell or
cross-sell product or service

Shipping or forwarding brokers

Sports forecasting or odds making

Substances designed to mimic illegal drugs

Telecommunications equipment and telephone sales

Telemarketing

Timeshares

Tobacco, e-cigarettes, vaporizers and accessories including e-juice

Travel agencies or travel clubs

Virtual currency that can be monetized, re-sold or converted to physical or
digital goods or services or otherwise exit the virtual world or related
services Weapons and munitions

~~~
aakilfernandes
Psst. Any of you kids tryna buy an airline?

~~~
zardo
I'm looking for a package airline/foreign government deal.

------
iwillreply
Seems strange to not include any input for size information - and then include
it in the share.

From their example of sneakers, to clothing or coffee, not sure I'd navigate
to a post about many things, on the off chance it's my size.

------
atmosx
Is there multilingual & multiple currency support?

------
FragenAntworten
How does this service make money? It looks as though Sello doesn't charge any
fees.

------
joelrunyon
What about digital goods? Does it handle a download interface?

------
fit2rule
Doesn't work in Europe? Canadian App-store only?

------
spydertennis
I can already sell anything to anyone, anywhere.

------
techaddict009
what is difference between this and gumroad?

~~~
tedmiston
I initially thought of Gumroad too. Interestingly I don't see software or
digital goods to be on Sello's list of prohibited goods.

